# Bonding with my Shy Guy



## Claire12491 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey everyone,
I just have a question about bonding with my little guy. I've had Oliver for about four months now, and I have definitely seen some slow but sure improvement in his behavior around me. He seems to be extra shy though, and I just wanted a bit of advice about bonding. Every night I put him in bed with me, and he loves it because he gets to burrow in the blankets. Whenever I try to hold him though, he freaks. Should I let him do his own thing and explore the covers, or should I try to get him to hang out with me? I don't want to make him more mad, but I'm afraid that this "bonding" is pointless because he hides in the covers.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Don't give up!
It may take some time. But continue to be patient & consistent. Even though you're not touching him, he is still getting used to you. Does he settle down & take a nap? Because you can gently rest your hand on the outside of the blankets close to him. When he's comfortable, you may be able to rest your hand on him. Eventually you may be able to put your hand close to him under the blanket, next to him, then on him. 
There's a possibility he won't go for it, but I wouldn't givve up.


----------



## Claire12491 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you for the advice. I definitely will keep at it. I'm determined!!
He actually did fall asleep the other night next to me, tucked under the wing of my stuffed owl. It was the cutest thing I've seen him do:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Ohhhh! That is really cute!

Keep doing what you're doing!!


----------



## RedBisou (Oct 28, 2011)

I don't yet own a hedgie but I will be in November and I've been told that if you put something of yours in his cage, like a used shirt, that's supposed to help. I don't know if it will make him less shy, but it might help the bond between you two. 

He's such a cutie though!! Take your time and don't give up.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, that picture is ADORABLE!! Don't give up.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Omg O_O SO cute... I think I'm going to explode from cute overload >_<


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

What a precious hedgie! The picture is priceless!


----------

